

Chris Pirillo likes Tonido. - codemechanic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E072dWriCBw&feature=channel_page

======
hugs
Many entrepreneurs get stumped on how to make money writing open source
software. After a first look at Tonido's site, I kept wondering, "But how will
they make money?"... And then I found the link to the Tonido Plug, and thought
"Ah... That's awesome!" It's a cool business model, and if it works for them,
I'll be very jealous!

~~~
wmf
It's not clear that they're making money on the plug, since it sells for $99
with no software and "less than $100" with Tonido installed.

~~~
hugs
Well, with or without software on the plug, it's still $99 in revenue that can
fund software development, right?

~~~
wmf
The plug is made by Marvell. If Tonido buys it for $99 from Marvell, puts
their software on it, and then sells it to you for $99, they don't make money.

~~~
jsonscripter
Perhaps Tonido gets the plugs for cheaper than 99 dollars. Sounds like Tonido
has a deal with Marvell.

------
amaru20
I have heard good things about Tonido from my friend (she is a geek). based on
comments from Chris Pirillo, looks easy to install and use Tonido... anyone
else has tried?

------
dj8nes
He looks too excited about this.....

------
codemechanic
I wonder why this post is not coming in 1st page

